# Key West Inshore Charter Advice



## D. C. Ward (Oct 26, 2015)

Heading to Key West the last week of march and I'm looking to book a charter for bonefish, permit or possibly Tarpon using spinning reels since I'm not a fly fisher. Does anyone have any recommendations for guides in the area?


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

D.C my Buddy John Benvenuto will show you a great time and put you on fish. Let me know and I can PM you his number. That's all he fishes for down there so he stays dialed in!


----------



## verystrange (Oct 6, 2017)

Brandon Cyr. Just fished with him last month and had a great time, multiple bonefish and tarpon caught and lots of permit around that I couldn't connect the dots with. 305-797-5076. He fishes a beavertail out of hurricane hole.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Steven Impallomeni, 305-292-9837.

Conch and exceptional guide.


----------

